# 3 Collections Haul



## Chester (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I was finally able to pick up the goodies that my MAC store has so graciously held back for me. It's big. Maybe I went a bit overboard. ... Oh, what the heck. I plead 'not guilty'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Instead I blame MAC. Why, oh why do they launch 3 collections in ONE FREAKING DAY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Art Supplies*
By far the biggest part of my haul. I haven't owned any gps or pgl before this collection so I stocked up a bit.

* Below Ground
* Brown, Now
* Charred Mauve
* Dirty
* Greengrease
* Zinc Zone

* Almost Noir
* Black Line
* Designer Purple
* Undercurrent (didn't plan on it but oh my ... had to have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

*Give Me Liberty of London*
* Birds&Berries
* Bough Grey e/s
* Dame's Desire e/s (didn't plan on it but soooo pretty)
* Shell Pearl BP

*Prep for Colour*
* Prepped for Glamour (planned on Sorcery but it was too much alike other shadows I own so got this instead)


I don't have favorites yet and no real time this week to play with colorful eye make ups. But they are still so pretty.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## MACPixie (Apr 6, 2010)

Great haul! I hope you find some time to play with it all!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice!!  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## Chester (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Susanne, MACPixie and Makeup Emporium.

Maybe I'll do something fancyful on the weekend.


----------



## BrittanyD (Apr 6, 2010)

Oooh, great haul! Have fun playing with all your new goodies.


----------



## Chester (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks!

I did a quick test run today on whether GPS stay without a base on me - they don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But with a base (a uma one and a paint pot) they stay. Yay


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 7, 2010)

Excellent haul!!  Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## BlairW. (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh my, very good haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have fun with it!


----------



## gemmel06 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice haul


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 9, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## B-B-Bombshell (Apr 10, 2010)

Enjoy those pearlglides, they're AWESOME!


----------



## Chester (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks purrtykitty, BlairW., gemmel06, Ayiti and B-B-Bombshell.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Apr 11, 2010)

Mm Yum, I'm living vicariously through you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Delish goodies!


----------



## Chester (Apr 13, 2010)

Glad to be of service to you, snowflakelashes!


----------

